# men and sex



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

My question is how many men never want sex?? My OH is disinterested in it full stop and just doesn't want it , he says he finds me sexy but doesn't want any himself , I have been through all the scenarios and tried everything possible and have now given up. We have been together 4 years and his drive is about once every 6 months.......... poor bloke hope he never finds out I put this on here he would kill me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

kendra2705 said:


> My question is how many men never want sex?? My OH is disinterested in it full stop and just doesn't want it , he says he finds me sexy but doesn't want any himself , I have been through all the scenarios and tried everything possible and have now given up. We have been together 4 years and his drive is about once every 6 months.......... poor bloke hope he never finds out I put this on here he would kill me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Men with low testosterone don't need sex. Not news here.


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

My wife said she never thinks about it or feel it....me I want everyday.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Barring health problems, I would say the vast majority of guys want sex fairly frequently.


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be medical (testosterone) could be emotions. I would say pull his pants down push him onto the couch and pleasure him, then walk away. chances are you won't get far before you get yours, and possibly even more. It would work on me!


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Me...I want it from my wife all the time. I'm 56 shes 38 and we went through a long (15year) spell of nearly non existant sex. I masturbated nearly every day sometimes two or three times when I could just thinking about her. Now that we've discovered how to talk to each other (along with her gspot) we are nearly every day with 1 1/2 to 2 hour sessions being the norm. Its all owed to the people on this forum too. Don't give up!


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

Age is a dependent factor. Medication, alcohol use etc. I'm 44 athletic and masterbate or want sex at least two to three times weekly. If I could have a partner who would go along with my desires...daily. But thats merely just a fantasy. My wife puts out twice monthly best. Each man is different as bumpgrind is probally not the norm for a 56yr old, and Im green with envy.


----------

